# Question 3 in Generic Application Form



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone can help me with this please.

Question 3 in the Generic Application form ask number of family members. Do I include my parents and brother? or only mention husband and child?

Thanks lots


----------



## Rashidnz (Nov 11, 2014)

miu said:


> Anyone can help me with this please.
> 
> Question 3 in the Generic Application form ask number of family members. Do I include my parents and brother? or only mention husband and child?
> 
> Thanks lots


Hi,

If u r principal applicant then u only mention ur husband and child............... for other family members fill the form"Additional family information".

thanks


----------

